# Trying to get slingbox and tivo to work together



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello.
My first post to this forum.
I hope someone can help.

i have the slingbox (pro HD)
Sling Media Slingbox PRO-HD Media Player (SB300-140)


and tivo
TiVo Dual Tuner Digital Video Recorder (TCD649080) - English Only

i can watch cable tv live on the slingbox on my computer but it has a little boring black remote -- not like the tivo like remote i have seen before

slingbox does not seem to recognize tivo at all -- is there a special download for pc software that would recognize the tivo so i can view recorded tivo as well as record from my pc overseas (using tivo)

right now i can only;

watch live tv with slingbox
with tivo, if someone in canada where my tivo is records something i can download or watch it on my pc using the pro or upgraded version of the
tivo desktop.

i would love to be able to have a remote overseas to pick which shows to record and watch on either tivo desktop or on my slingbox.

thank you if you can help!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

it is not considered good manners to post the same post asking for help in two different threads. The naswers get disjointed and anyone trying to help does not see all the back and forth since they have to look in two threads


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it is not considered good manners to post the same post asking for help in two different threads. The naswers get disjointed and anyone trying to help does not see all the back and forth since they have to look in two threads


I tried to edit the first one after I saw that the thread was 2002 and 2005.
Sorry about that.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> I tried to edit the first one after I saw that the thread was 2002 and 2005.
> Sorry about that.


cool - the edit keeps people from replying there now.

Are you using the sling viewer software on a PC to view the slingbox content? if so you should be able to tell it what kind of device your are controlling with the sling and thus the correct remote would display. Do you have the IR blasters from the sling positioned on the TiVo in order to send remote commands to it?


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> cool - the edit keeps people from replying there now.
> 
> Are you using the sling viewer software on a PC to view the slingbox content? if so you should be able to tell it what kind of device your are controlling with the sling and thus the correct remote would display. Do you have the IR blasters from the sling positioned on the TiVo in order to send remote commands to it?


Hello.
Yes, I am using the slingplayer on my pc.
I can view normal cable TV but there is no sign of TIVO.

I had the geek squad set the system up (both tivo and slingbox) -- they were not sure how to make them work together but solo, both work fine.

I don't understand the IR blasters from the sling part you wrote.
Can you expand and I can check the set-up they did?

Thank you.


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

bibu said:


> Hello.
> Yes, I am using the slingplayer on my pc.
> I can view normal cable TV but there is no sign of TIVO.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your Slingbox is connected to your cable box. You would need to connect it to your Tivo outputs, and connect the IR blaster from the Slingbox to the Tivo. You can verify this by looking at where the cables are connected from the Slingbox.

Once you have the Sligbox connected to the Tivo, you need to rerun setup, and tell the Slingplayer software that you are connected to a Tivo by rerunning the setup assistant (under Settings). Once properly configured, you will have a remote on screen that looks just like the Tivo peanut remote, and give you full control over your Tivo.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

pdonoghu said:


> It sounds like your Slingbox is connected to your cable box. You would need to connect it to your Tivo outputs, and connect the IR blaster from the Slingbox to the Tivo. You can verify this by looking at where the cables are connected from the Slingbox.
> 
> Once you have the Sligbox connected to the Tivo, you need to rerun setup, and tell the Slingplayer software that you are connected to a Tivo by rerunning the setup assistant (under Settings). Once properly configured, you will have a remote on screen that looks just like the Tivo peanut remote, and give you full control over your Tivo.


Thank you very much for your detailed answer.
I promise to give it a try and let you know.
Cheers!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed answer.
> I promise to give it a try and let you know.
> Cheers!


yes, that is the correct answer to work on. The IR blastrers Ispoke of are the thin black wires that hook to back of sling box and then send Infrared signals to the TiVo as if a remote control had just been used.

use this link to get any details on how to hook things up
http://support.slingbox.com/go/setup

Sounds like Geek Squad should give you a refund if you paid them. That is pretty off the mark for someone that represents themselves as knowing what to do like Geek Squad does.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yes, that is the correct answer to work on. The IR blastrers Ispoke of are the thin black wires that hook to back of sling box and then send Infrared signals to the TiVo as if a remote control had just been used.
> 
> use this link to get any details on how to hook things up
> http://support.slingbox.com/go/setup
> ...


I appreciate the advice but looking at the set-up that was done, I will have to call the Geek Squad back. $250 (labor) later my goal of having TIVO and Slingbox together.

I found the IR blasters in the Slingbox box. They were never used.
I am curious if the problem is that there is a cable that goes into the Direct TV box which is below the TIVO box and on top is the Slingbox.

Some pics attached of the present set-up at the back.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> I appreciate the advice but looking at the set-up that was done, I will have to call the Geek Squad back. $250 (labor) later my goal of having TIVO and Slingbox together.
> 
> I found the IR blasters in the Slingbox box. They were never used.
> I am curious if the problem is that there is a cable that goes into the Direct TV box which is below the TIVO box and on top is the Slingbox.
> ...


yes - there should be better than just the TV cable running from the TiVo box as output. at a minimum they should have the red/white/yellow cables as output from TiVo and input to slingbox - though this would not be the best quality connection even.

If I paid 250$ and had that as the end result I would be outraged. It seems you yourself do not have much experience or knowledge setting this type of equipment up and frankly without more identification of what all you have there (you started by talking of cable box and cable TV and now you mention DirectTV which is different and would require a different setup)

If I was you I would call best buy 1-800 corporate number and complain determindly of a really bad Geek Squad install and ask what specifically would be done to remedy it.


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

bibu said:


> I appreciate the advice but looking at the set-up that was done, I will have to call the Geek Squad back. $250 (labor) later my goal of having TIVO and Slingbox together.
> 
> I found the IR blasters in the Slingbox box. They were never used.
> I am curious if the problem is that there is a cable that goes into the Direct TV box which is below the TIVO box and on top is the Slingbox.
> ...


Like I said, if you want to sling your Tivo, the Tivo needs to be connected to the Slingbox. From your pictures, it is not, the box on the bottom is.

Easy enough to move the connections to the Tivo, add the IR blaster, and rerun setup. Then have Geek Squad refund your money for a botched install. If you want to get Geek Squad back out, I'd still ask for a refund for botching the job the first time, and wasting your time. Personally, I wouldn't let them touch anything.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

pdonoghu said:


> Like I said, if you want to sling your Tivo, the Tivo needs to be connected to the Slingbox. From your pictures, it is not, the box on the bottom is.
> 
> Easy enough to move the connections to the Tivo, add the IR blaster, and rerun setup. Then have Geek Squad refund your money for a botched install. If you want to get Geek Squad back out, I'd still ask for a refund for botching the job the first time, and wasting your time. Personally, I wouldn't let them touch anything.


I appreciate the knowledge you are sharing.
Today, I am having the Geek Squad come back as the job was not done as promised.

Just so I can understand a few points and put all this together;

1. Should I get rid of Direct TV and just have Tivo, basic cable and Slingbox?
OR would it still work of having Tivo on my Slingbox with Direct TV box incorporated into the configuration.

2. The bottom box is the Direct TV box. What would be connected to the Direct TV box if I follow your words above and connect the Tivo to the Slingbox?

3. IR blasters. I am trying to find a IR sensor on Tivo with a flashlight (easier to see with the dark front panel) -- once I plug the IR sensor into the back of the Slingbox, where should the 4 sensors be directed?

Thanks again. Once this is set-up, I will attach pics to help others in the future with this issue.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

we have to start with basics here

first - what kind of TiVo do you have and what sources (cable or direct TV) do you want it to record?


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> we have to start with basics here
> 
> first - what kind of TiVo do you have and what sources (cable or direct TV) do you want it to record?


Hello.

Basics;

Direct TV Receiver D10
Tivo Series 2 DT

Cogeco cable which seems to go into the Direct TV box.

If I can record Direct TV (remotely) with Tivo through Slingbox, that would be ideal as I am usually overseas.

Thank you.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> Hello.
> 
> Basics;
> 
> ...


is the Cogeco cable company feed or DirectTV currently going into the TiVo as well? eg what is hooked up to RF in on the TiVo?

asked another way, if you go to the TiVo right now and watch live TV, are you seeing only basic cable from Cogeco or do you see DirectTV or both?


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> is the Cogeco cable company feed or DirectTV currently going into the TiVo as well? eg what is hooked up to RF in on the TiVo?
> 
> asked another way, if you go to the TiVo right now and watch live TV, are you seeing only basic cable from Cogeco or do you see DirectTV or both?


If I go to TiVo right now, I can only see basic cable from Cogeco.
To get Direct TV, I have to go to the settings on the Direct TV box remote and change the input so either you watch cable or Direct TV, but not both at the same time.

TV is always set on Channel 3.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> If I go to TiVo right now, I can only see basic cable from Cogeco.
> To get Direct TV, I have to go to the settings on the Direct TV box remote and change the input so either you watch cable or Direct TV, but not both at the same time.
> 
> TV is always set on Channel 3.


I do not have Direct TV so can not give you optimal advice on how to set it up. Basically though the people that did the original setup had no clue how a TiVo DVR is supposed to work.

I would think (given my limited DirectTV experience) that you would want to hook the basic cable to the RF in on the TiVo and then have DirecTTV output from the red/white/yellow connectors (Composite) to the composite inputs on the TiVo. TiVo also has IR blasters and you would set them up so TiVo can control the DirectTV receiver to change channels to record them. 
With this setup you can record on TiVo
two basic cable channels at same time 
or
one basic channel and one DirectTV channel
or 
one of either one

next you get composite output from TiVo to composite input on slingbox and rig the ir blasters to control the TiVo box so you can control it from overseas.
The thing to watch here is interference from the two sets of IR blasters - you need to cover one set with material (heavy paper folded to stay in place will even do) to keep it isolated from the other.

Also if the TV has other inputs the TiVo should be put on that and the DirecT TV can use the RF in on the TV so you can see either or. Be mindful though that the TiVo will be controlling the DirecTV to record from so you cna not just change DireCTTV channels on the TV without that in mind.
You could split the basic cable so one goes to TiVo and one goes to TV and then just watch basic cable on TV or else the TiVo.

So this is basically what you need to get the Geek squad to do. Basically the first time they just stuck the TiVo in as an after thought with no regard for how is it supposed to record things and then had the slingbox control only the DireCT TV receiver and ignore the TiVo as well. Perhaps today they will pay attention to what you really want the system to do


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I do not have Direct TV so can not give you optimal advice on how to set it up. Basically though the people that did the original setup had no clue how a TiVo DVR is supposed to work.
> 
> I would think (given my limited DirectTV experience) that you would want to hook the basic cable to the RF in on the TiVo and then have DirecTTV output from the red/white/yellow connectors (Composite) to the composite inputs on the TiVo. TiVo also has IR blasters and you would set them up so TiVo can control the DirectTV receiver to change channels to record them.
> With this setup you can record on TiVo
> ...


Well written and I will print this out and sit with the Geek Squad man and go through it step by step. I appreciate your professionalism and will let you know what the result is. Fingers crossed.

Regards.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Hope the install goes OK today


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I would add one thing to Zeo's post. Since the DirecTV D-10 receiver has S-Video outputs, I would recommend you use that instead of composite (yellow RCA) video. The DirecTV picture quality is very good and the S-Video will maintain that quality much better than composite video does.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> I would add one thing to Zeo's post. Since the DirecTV D-10 receiver has S-Video outputs, I would recommend you use that instead of composite (yellow RCA) video. The DirecTV picture quality is very good and the S-Video will maintain that quality much better than composite video does.


yeah - I was going with the cables he had in the picture but I agree that S-video (that little black round port) would give better quality. Be aware that it does not do audio so you need to hook up the red/white for audio along with s-video cable.

PS - do not let Best Buy sell you s-video cables for 10$ a piece. They do not cost that much.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yeah - I was going with the cables he had in the picture but I agree that S-video (that little black round port) would give better quality. Be aware that it does not do audio so you need to hook up the red/white for audio along with s-video cable.
> 
> PS - do not let Best Buy sell you s-video cables for 10$ a piece. They do not cost that much.


Hello.
Thank you all for the great posts.
I put them in word format and printed them out and took them to the manager of the Geek Squad. Nice guys but for $300 in set-up fees, I don't have what I was promised. They said they will review with 3 staff and see who can understand your posts and do the set-up.

Will let you know once they come over and do the proper settings.

The manager mentioned that maybe I should just get rid of Direct TV and use the Slingbox and TiVo. I told him it would be great if all 3 could work together. Seems that there are not many TiVo/Slingbox set-ups done...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> The manager mentioned that maybe I should just get rid of Direct TV and use the Slingbox and TiVo. I told him it would be great if all 3 could work together. Seems that there are not many TiVo/Slingbox set-ups done...


the manager?!!! OMG.
They are aware that the TiVo is a device that records shows right? Getting rid of DirectTV would sort of defeat the purpose of having the TiVo (save for the basic cable of course)

I feel for your situation and still think you should call best buy corporate to put a little heat on your Geek Squad to get it pulled together.

I do however thank you for the special joy of knowing 3 geek squad guys are scratching their heads over my posts


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

bibu said:


> The manager mentioned that maybe I should just get rid of Direct TV and use the Slingbox and TiVo. I told him it would be great if all 3 could work together. Seems that there are not many TiVo/Slingbox set-ups done...


Agree with Zeo: the manager's comment makes no sense. And the setup is not complicated if GeekSquad knows what they are doing. Video-Out of the Tivo (whether it's a DirecTivo, HD Tivo, etc.) goes to the Video-In of the Slingbox. If they can't master that, you'd be better off reading the Sling Manual and plugging it in yourself.

And when GeekSquad comes back, have them clean up those cables. If the stuff on the floor is how they left it, they ripped you off. (That and the failure to set it up at all).


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

smallwonder said:


> Agree with Zeo: the manager's comment makes no sense. And the setup is not complicated if GeekSquad knows what they are doing. Video-Out of the Tivo (whether it's a DirecTivo, HD Tivo, etc.) goes to the Video-In of the Slingbox. If they can't master that, you'd be better off reading the Sling Manual and plugging it in yourself.
> 
> And when GeekSquad comes back, have them clean up those cables. If the stuff on the floor is how they left it, they ripped you off. (That and the failure to set it up at all).


Thanks guys. They are sending in a specialist from London ON that has done Tivo and Slingbox together before. The manager said they will do their best on Friday.

You guys would easily get a position of authority at GSquad. 
Again I appreciate your assistance and will let you know Friday.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I do however thank you for the special joy of knowing 3 geek squad guys are scratching their heads over my posts


Ah, yes. The joys in life. Get them when you can.

BTW - I have been thinking of getting a Sling box and learned a lot from reading these posts.

Thanks

Yeah, I wouldn't let Geek Squad touch my stuff.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

waynomo said:


> Ah, yes. The joys in life. Get them when you can.
> 
> BTW - I have been thinking of getting a Sling box and learned a lot from reading these posts.
> 
> ...


Just curious. Can any member post photos of the back of their set-up of TiVo and well as Slingbox and DirectTV?
This would really help. For example reading about the IR blasters -- I have no idea which way to face them.

If anyone would upload pics of their set-up, this could really help.

Regards


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bibu said:


> Just curious. Can any member post photos of the back of their set-up of TiVo and well as Slingbox and DirectTV?
> This would really help. For example reading about the IR blasters -- I have no idea which way to face them.
> 
> If anyone would upload pics of their set-up, this could really help.
> ...


I don't have a DirecTV box but my setup is pretty simple. The HDMI output from my TiVo Series 3 goes to my TV. The component outputs go to my Slingbox Pro-HD.

The blasters are angled, the angled part with the little lamp on it needs to point towards the equipment being controlled by the slingbox. Pretty simple stuff.

I'll echo previous sentiments, I would never let Geek Squad touch my stuff.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

Here are some pics of my bedroom HD Tivo hooked to a second gen Slingbox.

As jmpage2 notes, the IR blaster is angled over the IR receiver and connected back to the Sllngbox. The HDMI-out of the Tivo is connected to the plasma; the optical digital audio out is going to the audio receiver. The S-video and analog audio of the Tivo is connected to the Slingbox. And the ethernet out of the Slingbox is connected to an ethernet hub (which is connected to the home LAN.)

(And yes, I need to dust. )


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

smallwonder said:


> Here are some pics of my bedroom HD Tivo hooked to a second gen Slingbox.
> 
> As jmpage2 notes, the IR blaster is angled over the IR receiver and connected back to the Sllngbox. The HDMI-out of the Tivo is connected to the plasma; the optical digital audio out is going to the audio receiver. The S-video and analog audio of the Tivo is connected to the Slingbox. And the ethernet out of the Slingbox is connected to an ethernet hub (which is connected to the home LAN.)
> 
> (And yes, I need to dust. )


Visual is a great way to understood. Thank you very much. I will be sure to show the pics and these posts again to the Squad staff on Friday when they attempt to put all this together!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> Visual is a great way to understood. Thank you very much. I will be sure to show the pics and these posts again to the Squad staff on Friday when they attempt to put all this together!


note that in his picture he is using a svideo cable from TiVo to the sling box. That is the better video quality and what Geek Squad should have used.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

bibu said:


> Visual is a great way to understood. Thank you very much. I will be sure to show the pics and these posts again to the Squad staff on Friday when they attempt to put all this together!


2 of the main Geek Squad came over yesterday.
3 hours later we could only get the audio working (online at watch slingbox) or on my using my desktop program.

Channel changing worked, ( I could see it change on the large screen ) but audio and no video.

They will come back again next week.

Frustrating. Is there a change the Slingbox Pro HD does not work with TiVo -- just no compatible?

Cheers


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bibu said:


> 2 of the main Geek Squad came over yesterday.
> 3 hours later we could only get the audio working (online at watch slingbox) or on my using my desktop program.


That's outrageous!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bibu said:


> 2 of the main Geek Squad came over yesterday.
> 3 hours later we could only get the audio working (online at watch slingbox) or on my using my desktop program.
> 
> Channel changing worked, ( I could see it change on the large screen ) but audio and no video.
> ...


There are literally thousands of people with Slingbox Pro HD and Tivo who have it working fine.

Either your installers are challenged or you are trying to do something unsupported with the equipment.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> 2 of the main Geek Squad came over yesterday.
> 3 hours later we could only get the audio working (online at watch slingbox) or on my using my desktop program.


*you really need to call Best Buy corporate and report this incredibly low level of service to them *- document your calls and who you talked to. It is ridiculous they charged that kind of money and keep saying they will come back in a week while you have nothing working.

can you post a picture of what they did?


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I have Slingbox connected to my TiVo Series 2, without any issues whatsoever. It wasn't difficult at all to set up, but I did so years ago. A current picture of what you have set up would be a great help.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I have Slingbox connected to my TiVo Series 2, without any issues whatsoever. It wasn't difficult at all to set up, but I did so years ago. A current picture of what you have set up would be a great help.


Thanks for your comments and help.
I flew overseas Sunday after no success on Saturday and have attached pics of the final set-up.
I called the Geek Squad from overseas and they are awaiting answers from either TiVo or Slingbox.

Problem now is that when I try to use on my PC the TiVo Desktop Plus software I purchased -- all the programs that showed up before now state;
_*TiVo desktop did not find a TiVo DVR on your home network.*_

So, I can't watch any of the pre-recorded programs and with my Slingbox, I only get audio and no video...I am overseas as I said and this is very frustrating.

Very nice guys but I am at the point where I want to say, take it all back and give me a refund.

Attached are the pics from Saturday 27 February after they left.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

2 more pics;


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

bibu said:


> 2 more pics;
> 
> View attachment 12581
> 
> ...


I meant to say that;

Slingbox -- at present can only hear Cogeco audio and no video. A black screen.

TiVo-- TiVo desktop Plus now does not show any of my pre-recorded programs.
I get the message now (unlike before Saturday's new configuration):
_*TiVo desktop did not find a TiVo DVR on your home network.*_


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> I meant to say that;
> 
> Slingbox -- at present can only hear Cogeco audio and no video. A black screen.
> 
> ...


wow- this is maddening.
Take a red/white yellow cord - hook it to the outputs on the TiVo DVR right beside the ones that are already filled (both are always active)
- hook the other end into the inputs on the Slingbox and then rerun the slingbox setup to use those inputs.

That is all they have to do 
it looks like they keep trying to make the TiVo output to the slingbox via the coax cable -which is beyond stupid.

so do the above and it will work.

call corporate Best buy and let them know how totally inept the Geek squad is being about a TiVo DVR and slingbox - TiVo is right now announcing a big deal with Best Buy and a new 20 million dollar marketing campaign by best buy for TiVo. The Idiot squad you are dealing with needs "re-education". You should get all your money back and then some for the hassles and horrible looking setup they foisted on you. Silver duct tape on the front of the unit? really!!?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

How are you getting even audio at all with that setup???

How could they miss all those inputs on the back??? They didn't use a single one!


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

greg_burns said:


> How are you getting even audio at all with that setup???
> 
> How could they miss all those inputs on the back??? They didn't use a single one!


Thanks to everyone in the forum for the advice. The 4th time the Geek Squad came over and after a few hours -- couldn't get it working so we decided to return the TiVo and Slingbox. They come in a few days to wrap it up and put things back to the way they were originally.

The Geek Squad staff have been very nice but I take it not a lot of people in Canada use TiVo and Slingbox together.
Lesson learned. When I contacted TiVo desktop plus software maker 
http://corporate.digitalriver.com/store/driv/en_US/ContentTheme/pbPage.Homepage/sectionName.home
DIGITAL RIVER will NOT refund or respond to any requests for a refund.

Again, great forum and thank you for your help but for whatever reason,
TiVo and Slingbox just did not work for me.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bibu said:


> Again, great forum and thank you for your help but for whatever reason,
> TiVo and Slingbox just did not work for me.


the reason was clearly that Geek Squad had no idea what they were doing with AV equipment in general.

That is really a simple 30 minute job - including the Slingbox software install that any competent Audio Visual tech could do. Even if they had never heard of Sling box or TiVo before then a simple read through the relevant parts of the manuals would only add another 20 or 30 minutes for a competent AV tech.

They may be nice but the service was horrible and hopefully you are getting every last penny back. I feel for you having to rely on such a lack of skill, sorry it did not work out but I have a slingbox and TiVo not 3 feet from where I am typing serving up TV to my Brother In law in Switzerland, I know it works.

For TiVo desktop plus I think (since I never looked for refund on desktop plus)you should likely contact TiVo directly, digital river just makes it for TiVo. TiVo has an 800 number on their website www.tivo.com.


----------



## bibu (Feb 22, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> the reason was clearly that Geek Squad had no idea what they were doing with AV equipment in general.
> 
> That is really a simple 30 minute job - including the Slingbox software install that any competent Audio Visual tech could do. Even if they had never heard of Sling box or TiVo before then a simple read through the relevant parts of the manuals would only add another 20 or 30 minutes for a competent AV tech.
> 
> ...


Again, thanks for your help. The original guy came yesterday and I was told that he took everything apart and boxed it but now we can only get normal cogeco cable and he does not know how to set-up the directTV...
2 months of hell and waiting and we are worse off then when we started.

Heard that TiVo Canada and TiVo USA are "different" so therefore the slingbox and TiVo did not work...

My mother just wants the DirectTV back set back up and today see if the return of both the slingbox and tivo will be accepted as promised.

We learn from forums and in my case -- this just did not work out.

Digitalriver.com will not refund for the tivo desktop plus. Oh well -- less than $30 bucks so not major.

Thanks again forum and hope this helps others.


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

bibu said:


> Again, thanks for your help. The original guy came yesterday and I was told that he took everything apart and boxed it but now we can only get normal cogeco cable and he does not know how to set-up the directTV...
> 2 months of hell and waiting and we are worse off then when we started.
> 
> Heard that TiVo Canada and TiVo USA are "different" so therefore the slingbox and TiVo did not work...
> ...


The Tivos in Canada are the exact same units as sold in the US. If Best Buy/Geek Squad is telling you this, it is just another line of garbage from them. They clearly have no idea what they are doing, and are totally incompetent.

A Slingbox does not particularly care what its signal source is. It can take any standard audio video output, and stream it over the network. Slingbox specifically supports Tivo as they have the remote control codes for a Tivo, and their software provides an on screen remote that looks and operates just like a real Tivo remote.

Digital River is just the fulfillment house for Tivo's Desktop Plus software key. You should press Tivo customer support for a refund.

Its unfortunate that you have had such a bad experience with all of this, but that is clearly due to the incompetence of the installers. If there is a local A/V shop, I'll bet they could set everything up for you. Even a moderately technically knowledgeable high school geek could handle what is really a simple installation.


----------

